# smba als pdc



## planet_fox (21. Mai 2008)

frage wo liegt diese verzeichnis

# Default logon
   logon drive = H:
   logon script = scripts/logon.bat
   logon path = \\tux\profile\%U\

wenn der ordner profile heisst 



> [profile]
> comment = User profiles
> path = /home/samba/profiles/%U/
> valid users = %U
> ...


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn Dein User "plant_fox" heißt, dann ist es /home/samba/profiles/planet_fox/ Die Variable %U ist ein paltzhaletr für den über samba eingeloggten Usernamen.


----------



## planet_fox (21. Mai 2008)

schau mal ob du nen fehler findest, er sagt mir bei der anmeldung der clients er findet den netzwerpfad nicht und kann daher servergespeichertes profil nicht finden


```
[global]
   workgroup = MY.LAN
   netbios name = tux
   server string = %h server
   unix charset = iso-8859-15
   display charset = iso-8859-15
   client code page = 850
   passdb backend = tdbsam
   security = user
   username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
   name resolve order = wins bcast hosts
   domain logons = yes
   domain master = yes
   preferred master = yes
   winbind trusted domains only = yes
   wins support = yes
   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   # Set CUPS for printing
   load printers = yes
   printcap name = CUPS
   printing = CUPS

   # Default logon
   logon drive = H:
   logon script = scripts/logon.bat
   logon path = \\tux\profile\%U\
    # DEM Addon 2007-02-20: Empfehlenswert für servergespeichertes Windows Profil
      hide files = /Desktop.ini/ntuser.ini/NTUSER.*/Thumbs.db/

   # Useradd scripts
   # add user script = /usr/sbin/adduser --quiet --disabled-password --gecos "" %u
   add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -m '%u' -g users -G users
   delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel -r %u
   add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd %g
   delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel %g
   add user to group script = /usr/sbin/usernod -G %g %u
   add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false/ -d /var/lib/nobody %u
   idmap uid = 15000-20000
   idmap gid = 15000-20000
   template shell = /bin/bash


   # sync smb passwords woth linux passwords
   passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
   passwd chat = *Enter\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n *password\supdated\ssuccessfully* .
   passwd chat debug = yes
   unix password sync = yes

   # set the loglevel
   log level = 3

   #charset

   #iocharset=utf8,codepage=cp850

[homes]
   comment = Home
   valid users = %S
   read only = no
   browsable = no


[printers]
   comment = All Printers
   path = /var/spool/samba
   printable = yes
   public = no
   writable = no
   create mode = 0700

[print$]
   comment = Printer Drivers
   path = /var/lib/samba/printers
   browseable = yes
   read only = yes
   guest ok = no
   write list = root, @smbadmin

[netlogon]
   comment = Network Logon Service
   path = /home/samba/netlogon
   admin users = Administrator
   valid users = %U
   read only = no
   guest ok = yes
   writable = no
   share modes = no
   writeable = yes

[profile]
   comment = User profiles
   path = /home/samba/profiles/%U/
   valid users = %U
   create mode = 0600
   directory mode = 0700
   writable = yes
   browsable = no
   guest ok = no
```


```
root@tux:/home/user1# ls -la  /home/samba/profiles/
insgesamt 24
drwxrwx--- 6 root   users 4096 2008-05-21 10:25 .
drwxrwxrwx 4 root   users 4096 2008-03-27 01:36 ..
drwx------ 7 user1    root  4096 2008-05-21 14:56 user1
drwxrwxrwx 2 user2 root  4096 2008-05-21 03:46 user2
drwxrwxrwx 2 user3  root  4096 2008-05-21 10:25 user3
drwxrwxrwx 2 user4    root  4096 2008-05-21 03:47 user4
```


----------

